# Can you re-freeze thawed microwavable dinners?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I already know the answer to this question but I just want to double check....My mother has this ridiculously tiny freezer and always buys too much frozen goods when she goes shopping...So the stuff that can't fit in the freezer sits in the refrigerator for a day or two completely thawing...And then when there is room, back in the freezer it goes again...Even I know this crazy for taste reasons and sanitary/health concerns...Once something thaws, you never re-freeze it I assume? :con I have even seen her go so far (albeit extremely rarely) to put cooked microwave dinners back in the freezer! :doh 
But mainly I am interested here in microwavable frozen vegetable dinners, TV dinners etc....Once you bring it home from the supermarket, it defrosts completely in a refrigerator for one or two days, am I correct in assuming that you should not put these microwavable dinners back in the freezer to AGAIN re-freeze? I want to make sure my facts are straight, before I tell her to stop doing this...


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I think as long as you thoroughly cook the food it doesn't matter if you refreeze it, even meat. But you must make sure it is cooked properly, piping super hot, not just "hot enough to eat". 

Refreezing does degrade the quality of the product, each freeze destroys cell membranes causing the food to become squidgy.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

From the USDA website



> Refreezing
> Once food is thawed in the refrigerator, it is safe to refreeze it without cooking, although there may be a loss of quality due to the moisture lost through defrosting. After cooking raw foods which were previously frozen, it is safe to freeze the cooked foods. If previously cooked foods are thawed in the refrigerator, you may refreeze the unused portion.
> If you purchase previously frozen meat, poultry or fish at a retail store, you can refreeze if it has been handled properly.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Penny, I guess that answers the question...I always thought the opposite.... :thanks


----------

